# Conflicting test results. One test says I am hypo and the other test says Im hyper



## dwade (May 18, 2012)

My TSH was .015 which indicates hyperthyrodism, my thyroid ultrasound detected multiple nodules, and the iodine uptake on the thyroid uptake test was less than 1% which my doctor said was indicative of hypothyroidism. My doctor says that he has no clue as to what is going on and why I have tests indicating both hyper and hypothyrodism. He is refering me to a specialist. I have been researching and I was wondering if I could possibly have thyroiditis but I could not find any info that relates thyroiditis and nodules.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Low iodine uptake does NOT indicate hypothyroidism. During the inflammation of thyroid the damaged tissue leak thyroid hormones into the bloodstream; the pituitary gland senses that and tells thyroid to slow down by not making TSH (that is why it is low.
Inflamed thyroid does not take iodine. So you are hyper thyroid and diagnosis id thyroiditis. Later your hormonal level will stabilize but you may then develop hypothyroidism


----------



## Redm3128 (Jul 20, 2012)

HI,

I have been diagnosed with both hyper and hypo. I have tested positive for both antibodies. The first endo I went to took me off synthoid and said let's wait and see. That was months ago. I am now going to another endo this Teusday and hope they send me for an ultrsound.
Yes, you can have both hyper and hypo. 
I hope you are seeing a good endo and getting the help you need.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Low uptake doesn't mean hypo. I had an uptake scan to confirm that I had Graves Disease instead of postpartum thyroiditis. Thyroiditis scans register as less than 4%, where Graves Disease is more than 18% after 6 hours and more than 30% or so after 24 hours I think (not sure if that's exactly right- give or take a few percentages!). It sounds like you have thyroiditis (inflamed thyroid). The symptoms are exactly the same as having Graves (being hyper), but the cause is different. Thyroiditis will eventually heal itself and, like Angel said, you may go hypo after that. Graves does not heal itself so it requires treatment. You don't have Graves though based on your uptake. I'm not a doctor (obviously!), but I'm just relaying to you what my endocrinologist and what the nuclear doctor told me who did my uptake scan. Do you have hyper symptoms? That would make sense based on your TSH, but the uptake is just showing what is causing your hyperthyroidism, not that you're hypo. Have you had any bloodwork or antibody testing? That will clear up a lot too.
Alexis


----------

